# Need Jointech smart fence video



## capjimy (May 31, 2012)

l'm looking for the Jointech smart fence video, the one that illustrates all the fancy box joints. Will be happy to pay for it or the cost to have it copied and sent also for your inconvience. Many thanks in advance. Jimmy


----------



## BobcatBob (Aug 5, 2012)

*Jointech video*



capjimy said:


> l'm looking for the Jointech smart fence video, the one that illustrates all the fancy box joints. Will be happy to pay for it or the cost to have it copied and sent also for your inconvience. Many thanks in advance. Jimmy


Did you ever get a copy of the Jointech video. If not, send me a message with your address and I can send you a DVD of it (I copied the tape to a DVD).

Bob


----------



## EastoftheDitch (Aug 3, 2011)

BobcatBob said:


> Did you ever get a copy of the Jointech video. If not, send me a message with your address and I can send you a DVD of it (I copied the tape to a DVD).
> 
> Bob


Bob - 
I got a Jointech smartfence off Craigslist w/o an owners manual. If you could burn me a DVD copy I'd be glad to reimburse you for your trouble.
thanks - 
Marc


----------



## EastoftheDitch (Aug 3, 2011)

EastoftheDitch said:


> Bob -
> I got a Jointech smartfence off Craigslist w/o an owners manual. If you could burn me a DVD copy I'd be glad to reimburse you for your trouble.
> thanks -
> Marc


OOPS - forgot the name and address
Marc

Edit: remove name and address for security. Next time send this in an Email or PM.


----------



## capjimy (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Bob but l already have one. They're a nice unit. Jim


----------



## BobcatBob (Aug 5, 2012)

EastoftheDitch said:


> OOPS - forgot the name and address
> Marc
> 
> Marc, Ill get on in the mail to you.
> ...


----------



## EastoftheDitch (Aug 3, 2011)

Bob - 
It arrived today and words cannot express how helpful the dvd was, or the depth of my appreciation for your generosity. After viewing the dvd I had no idea how versatile the Smartfence and CL12 were. I might even be able to make something acceptable in public. At my age I don't have time to be a purist, and will take all the technological help I can get. 
Again - my sincerest thanks - 

Marc


----------



## BobcatBob (Aug 5, 2012)

EastoftheDitch said:


> Bob -
> It arrived today and words cannot express how helpful the dvd was, or the depth of my appreciation for your generosity. After viewing the dvd I had no idea how versatile the Smartfence and CL12 were. I might even be able to make something acceptable in public. At my age I don't have time to be a purist, and will take all the technological help I can get.
> Again - my sincerest thanks -
> 
> Marc


Great! Glad to hear it arrived safely and that it was useful to you. Have fun with it, it's a great tool.

Bob


----------



## sweetdawg8 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Need a copy of Jointech Smart Fence DVD*

Hi Bob,

We just recently got the same Smart Fence and CL-12 Clincher. Unfortunately it came with a lot of add ons and no manual or instructions. Any chance we could get a copy of that DVD and do you know where to download or find a manual of some sort? Was going to send you a private message but apparently I must make at least 10 posts before I can do so. How should we do this?

Thanks so much,

Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Mike.


----------



## sweetdawg8 (Aug 18, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Thank you! Looking forward to using the forum!


----------



## Marquisdawsonel (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just joined up. Saw this thread and hope I can get some help. I too have a jointech smart fence but have no video or documentation. I was told there used to be a binder of projects and info and templates and a video for using it but mine did not come with it, and now I hear the company is out of business. If anyone has copies of this material they could share I would be very grateful and reimburse costs. Thank you!


----------



## BobcatBob (Aug 5, 2012)

*Need your email address*



Marquisdawsonel said:


> Hi everyone. Just joined up. Saw this thread and hope I can get some help. I too have a jointech smart fence but have no video or documentation. I was told there used to be a binder of projects and info and templates and a video for using it but mine did not come with it, and now I hear the company is out of business. If anyone has copies of this material they could share I would be very grateful and reimburse costs. Thank you!


Send me your email address and I'll get back to you.

Bob


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Marquisdawsonel said:


> Hi everyone. Just joined up. Saw this thread and hope I can get some help. I too have a jointech smart fence but have no video or documentation. I was told there used to be a binder of projects and info and templates and a video for using it but mine did not come with it, and now I hear the company is out of business. If anyone has copies of this material they could share I would be very grateful and reimburse costs. Thank you!


Here is a copy of the manual without the templates. I downloaded it from their website before it closed down. You can buy the templates for the Incra and they will work just fine with your Jointech. If nobody helps with the video you can PM me and I will see if I can help you with that.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a chance to buy a jointech jig for $125 with manual is that a good price. I was thinking of offering $100.


----------



## chizdad (Dec 7, 2010)

*jointech video*



BobcatBob said:


> Did you ever get a copy of the Jointech video. If not, send me a message with your address and I can send you a DVD of it (I copied the tape to a DVD).
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob,
not sure how old this post is but I sure could use a copy of your jointech video. 
Please respond to: [email protected]
thanks.
Tim C


----------



## BobcatBob (Aug 5, 2012)

*Jointech fence video*



chizdad said:


> Hi Bob,
> not sure how old this post is but I sure could use a copy of your jointech video.
> Please respond to: [email protected]
> thanks.
> Tim C


Email sent.

Bob


----------



## CMAS65 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Also looking for DVD*



BobcatBob said:


> Did you ever get a copy of the Jointech video. If not, send me a message with your address and I can send you a DVD of it (I copied the tape to a DVD).
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob,

Just joined the forum. I too just picked up a Jointech, and was wondering if you could also help me out with getting the instructional DVD. Many thanks

Chris


----------



## BobcatBob (Aug 5, 2012)

Chris, add your email address and I'll be in touch.

Bob


----------



## Raul M Escamilla (Oct 21, 2011)

*Jointech Video*



BobcatBob said:


> Did you ever get a copy of the Jointech video. If not, send me a message with your address and I can send you a DVD of it (I copied the tape to a DVD).
> 
> Bob


Hate to impose on you, but I also need a copy of the video. Please send me a PM with your Email so I can contact you. 

Raul Escamilla,


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*send a PM...?*



Bump said:


> Hey there Bob. Matt here. I've been trying to find a copy of the DVDs Jointech used to produce- but with little to no luck. Can i bother you for a copy as well? I'm a newbie here as well- so not sure if there's any way to provide my contact info unless I pass the 10 post minimum?
> 
> Thanks!
> matt


Hi Matt. 

I am not in favour of members posting personal information like address, phone number and email address on any public forum.

To quickly get to your minimum 10 posts, just go to the introduction section and say "Hi - welcome" to 5 new members for two days...

You will then be able to PM the members that have set up their account to accept a PM.:yes4:


----------



## BobcatBob (Aug 5, 2012)

*jointech*



Bump said:


> Hey there Bob. Matt here. I've been trying to find a copy of the DVDs Jointech used to produce- but with little to no luck. Can i bother you for a copy as well? I'm a newbie here as well- so not sure if there's any way to provide my contact info unless I pass the 10 post minimum?
> 
> Thanks!
> matt


Matt, be glad to. send me PM and I'll get back to you. 

Bob


----------



## BobcatBob (Aug 5, 2012)

Matt, I just sent you a PM.

Bob


----------



## foremancr (Apr 23, 2014)

I purchased the JoinTech new several years ago and I got the manual but no video. The manual is on my desk hear. It is large and I don't know of any way of copying it for others. I would love to have a copy of the video. I have the JoinTech Clincher manual in PDF form that can be sent along to anyone


----------



## marc82much (May 8, 2011)

foremancr said:


> I purchased the JoinTech new several years ago and I got the manual but no video. The manual is on my desk hear. It is large and I don't know of any way of copying it for others. I would love to have a copy of the video. I have the JoinTech Clincher manual in PDF form that can be sent along to anyone


I would like a copy. Will PM you information.


----------



## Raul M Escamilla (Oct 21, 2011)

*Jointech video*



BobcatBob said:


> Did you ever get a copy of the Jointech video. If not, send me a message with your address and I can send you a DVD of it (I copied the tape to a DVD).
> 
> Bob


Please send copy to Raul M. Escamilla
5318 Misty Cove
San Antonio, Texas 78250

will be more than happy to reimburse you for your expenses.

Thanks


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

marc82much said:


> I would like a copy. Will PM you information.


Marc,
I posted the PDF on the forums in the manuals, others & specialty section just a couple of days ago. In fact it is still listed as the last manual posted.


----------



## tjr818 (Nov 12, 2015)

*Smart Fence DVD*

I wonder if it would be possible to get a copy of that DVD?


----------



## Raul M Escamilla (Oct 21, 2011)

My address is: 5318 Misty Cove San Antonio, Texas 78250

I will pay for the price of shipping and the cost of the DVDs.
Thank You for your offer.

Raul M. Escamilla


----------



## ddr (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Folks,
I could use the video also if anyone has a copy. I think I am getting old, I keep reading the manual and hoping for a video instead 

I have the IPM-1 and all the templates (unopened!) and finally want to do something other than just use the fence.

Thanks,
Dan


----------

